# Quick prosthetic makeup



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

I did this a couple of weeks ago for a convention...I know it looks crappy but o well lol...the seams are HORRIBLE  but it was done in about 30 minutes. 


















Eh, doing makeup on yourself is a lot harder then doing it on someone else!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's not that bad. If you didn't ruin it when taking it off, it's easy to take the time to get it to look like what you want.


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

ha yea the thing about that..after the costume contest i was like gettin reallly antsy so i just peeled it right off..tore the lip, but its alll home made and i have the mold for it, so i can just make a new one if i chose (im not happy with the sculpt either so i think im gong to sculpt a new one anyways)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The sculpt isn't that bad either.
Just a little more work with the make up, highlights and shadows, it will look great.


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

yeahh..thats something that i really need to work on....i did get an internship at fright fest (six flags) and im hoping that will get me some good info and experience


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Looks good phantom, your on the right road, wish i was doing this stuff at your level when I was 15, but back when I was 15 you had to shake down the latex from a rubber tree and give it a stern talking to in order to produce quality latex!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Not to bad Ryan, on makeup like this I like to add just a hint of green and darker colors around the hairline and neck area to make it look like mold and dirt, add some vains also, it helps to hide the prosthetic.
Is this foam or gelatine?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

it was foam....for some reason the seams were really not how i i wanted them to be (especially the nose) and the eyes were a bi*ch too because it was so hard to actually see what i was doing once it was on my face (and the contacts wernt the best feeling in the world...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good, guy. There are some here that would kill to look that good. 

A minor tip would be to take the make-up and rub it into your hairline so it doesn't just stop near the hair and the scalp shows, and to do your ears as well.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work Ryan, the fact that you made it yourself is that much more impressive. One trick to dealing with funky edges is to use lots of colors in a broken up pattern. Layers of mottleing will "mislead" the human eye and realy help hide imperfections. Useing one color like you did is almost imposible to hide anything. Hope that all makes sense.


----------

